# Loop the loop



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

*sigh* seems every conceivable thing is put inbetween me and driving my skyline  

Can't insure the car until I have a registration no., can't register it without an insurance covernote. Liverpool Victoria (waaay cheaper than anyone else so really want to insure with them).

Stuck!
T


----------

